# Puppy agility



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm taking Izzy to a taster session this afternoon - I'll let you know how it goes, at least the poles will be on the ground, so I won't actually have to jump


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Good luck with that, Ali, - interesting to see how you get on. Rupert goes up in to the juniors in a week or so and also starts puppy agility. He has a better social life than I do.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Our trainer doesn't do an intermediate class  so I'm going to look for an alternative. If Izzy likes it today, we'll probably start agility when she's old enough, would be great to find puppy agility class - hope Rupert enjoys it


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Have fun Ali. I hope Izzy enjoys it.

You will probably just find beginner agility classes rather than puppy ones as they can't start properly until they are one year as it is tough on the skeleton on a dog and not good to do lots of jumping and weaving. So just look out for beginner or fun agility when you start looking when Izzy is old enough.

Weller LOVES agility and I found it tough waiting until hes was old enough as I knew he would love it. I am so impatient
It is good fun though, I can thoroughly recommend trying it.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

It's actually pre-agility that Rupert'll be doing. Alfie did it last year and it's just poles and planks on the ground and tunnels so no jumping or weaving. Just for fun and socialising really. Can't see me braving bad weather all through the winter though as it's outdoors.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes there are clubs that offer specifically puppy agility and as previously mentioned everything is on the ground but there is so much to learn about direction commands and confidence around equipment etc. Basil starts in two weeks time. Can't wait! Hope you enjoy it Ali .....I'm sure 'mountain goat Izzy' will!

Karen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Ali
Good luck I'm sure Izzy is going to love it and you know its very easy to construct some very simple obstacles and as long as you keep them low and don't over do it you will be fine and Izzy will love it I'll take some photo's and post in a bit just to show you what Alfie & Milo are already having fun with
Mick

Here are a couple of pics...







.

One more to come in a bit photo bucket not playing!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:star: :star: :star:
Oh Izzy loved it! We did jumping over poles 1/2 up and 1/2 down, the tunnel, the A frame and the board walk. Izzy was brilliant, did EVERYTHING she was asked to. Ciara and I are going to build our own course, I have a play tunnel somewhere in the outhouse....
Izzy is knackered, she was concentrating so hard, bless her, she's flaked out on the sofa now. I forgot to take my camera  but hubby is trying to work out getting video from camera onto photobucket 
I am so proud of my baby girl, she was the youngest and smallest there - and showed all the others up 
:ilmc:


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Well done Izzy!!! I think poos are going to be just great at agility!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant Ali, and well done Izzy. What a successful day are you going again next week?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

No, it was just a one off taster, we have to wait until she's a year old, unless I can find a puppy class somewhere nearby. I'm looking into intermediate obedience too. I'll send hubby in to outhouse to search for tunnel later, and anything suitable to build a course in the garden.....I think I could get hooked


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Well done Ali and Izzy ... that sounds brilliant fun!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Ali

Brilliant I was in no doubt that this would be the outcome and its such fun for everyone

I think we will be able to give Cockapoodledoo(Karen) & Rufus a run for their money eh!!

Have a look on e-bay there's plastic garden obstacles very cheap and small enough for you to play around with at this stage


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

This site looks interesting:
www.agilitybits.co.uk


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

That sounds great!! I think Tilly would like something like that when she is old enough. She is very good at jumping especially the kitchen table if there is food on it!!


----------

